# Xenith SL - Fuji SL1 - TCR Advanced



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these framesets and while there is 
plenty of information on the Giant, both the Jamis and the Fuji get limited press here.
Any feedback on ride feel comparisons would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't comment on the Giant or Fuji but I do own a 2006 Jamis Xenith Comp. This is an older and heavier model than the Xenith SL however, it rides like a dream. I find that it is plenty stiff for acceleration and climbing. Since the new SL has been redesigned to be even stiffer and lighter it should be a great bike. Jamis makes some really good bikes and the new Xenith's have gotten rave reviews on the bicycling web site. If I had the money and could get another bike past my wife I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Xenith SL


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I personally own a Fuji SL-1. To be honest, since all three bikes are made in Taiwan, I would go with the one the fits the best, then looks the best. Giant makes carbon bikes for many other bike companies, Jamis bikes are made in the same factory as cervelo's and so their geometries are the same, and Fuji's Carbon bikes are Scotts since Scott needed money to make their addict frame by selling their carbon technology to Fuji.

I think the SL-1 is a great bike, mine weighed in at 1000 grams for a Large. My friends was about 950 for a Medium/Large. Jamis and Fuji both are great deals when looking for carbon bikes with great components.


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

I also own a Fuji Sl-1. it is an amazing bike it accelerated like a bat out of hell. i couldn't dream of a stiffer bike. but tha stiffness does come at a cost. it is a little too stiff to ride with a lightly padded saddle. so i ride it with a selle san marco concor light and i can go out for a 4-5 hour ride without and pain. Which was previously impossible with my old 170 gram race saddle. even with the saddle my bike is under 15.5 lbs ( I swaped out the stem and bar for the lighter - less expensive- aluminium deda zero100 servizo corse and newton bar)
the bike does well in any type of race
if there are any other questions you have i can answer them because i have had the bike since a week after they shipped out the first lot.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, I just missed on an auction for a Jamis Xenith SL. My fault for trying to
outdraw someone else, should have just posted my max right away. Unfortunately,
now the prices are rising on ebay so I will pay the price for my procrastination. Are there any others that come to mind in the value\weight\technically advanced area? I don't want to pay for bling and don't care about what other riders may think of my frame, but I most of all want something special, a cut above the ordinary CF frame.


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

then go with the sl-1, it's one hell of a bike


----------

